# The battle has begun.



## darkknight (Apr 29, 2005)

Finally I'm beating this...for anyone that has been following my story, I lost out on a job this week as a police officer because of SA. I was taking paxil and they disqualified me. I am angry....My anger now outweighs my fear. I went to a bar today and sat alone.. had a drink and a club sandwich. I didn't care who looked at me. No more SA for me. I'm facing this beast and beating it. Tomorrow a movie alone. Then a drink on a Friday night at a crowded bar. Maybe talk to a girl who I do not know. This will no longer own me. :duel The battle is on.


----------



## dogluck18 (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice. I too made some trips out of the house finally. Felt pretty damned good (even though I didnt go very far).

However, it depends how im feeling during the day to get the courage to go somewhere myself.

Maybe the jobloss was a sign of good things to come?


----------



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

i like that attitute 
go get em


----------



## guabangetgitudeh!!!! (Apr 22, 2005)

COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana BANANAS 4 YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

remember your fear is a sign for you to keep going not to run away. And always know that the only way to eliminate fear is to go out and do it


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Ya go get um man!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

right on, that's the right attitude! :yes


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Good luck, i'm sure you'll do fine, keep us updated and please share your 'techniques'


----------



## darkknight (Apr 29, 2005)

*That quote*

The furniture polish quote is hilarious. If you don't have a copyright on it, I would like to use that. :haha


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Have at it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Darkknight,

SunLight and Joy may also use real lemons in their dish detergent :lol. That is unreal, though.

In terms of your fight with SA, you go! As I mentioned in another post to you, just be careful with the alcohol stuff when you go into a bar. Don't let it become a coping mechanism.


----------



## QuietGuy (Jul 24, 2005)

Thats the spirit Darknight! Reading your post is great inspiration for me. SA will not own us, we will all overcome!!


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Great attitude to have,keep it up :banana


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Confronting SA head on is one of the most difficult things I can think of, but all of us are going to have to do it eventually. Here's to bravery !


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great.  Get out there and kill the beast. :duel


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------

